# Drucker vom Kabel erlösen



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte mein Drucker irgendwie Kabellos mit meinem PC verbinden, weil er weit entfernt steht.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da?

Könnte ich einfach einen Bluetooth oder Wifi USB Dongle in den Drucker schieben und den darüber ansteuern?

Gruß
I30R6


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Um welchen Drucker handelt es sich denn? Man kann den auch per Lan am Router hängen um somit per Netzwerk ansteuern.


----------



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Ich habe einen “epson stylus bx305f“ nicht zu verwechseln mit dem“epson stylus bx305fw“ welcher bereits ein wlan Modul integriert hat.

Ne CAT5 Netzwerkbuchse hat meiner aber auch, aber vom Router steht er noch weiter entfernt


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Wenn dein Drucker kein Wlan hat, dann kannst du da nichts machen.


----------



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Und das mit einem USB Wlan Stick würde nicht funktionieren? Ich hätte sonnst auch noch so einen Wlan Repeater bei mir Zuhause, welcher als Access Point genutzt werden kann.

MEDION P85250 WLAN VerstÃ?rker weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Könnte ich den Drucker nicht per Lan daran anschließen und dann über Wlan kontaktieren?


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*



I30R6 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen “epson stylus bx305f“ nicht zu verwechseln mit dem“epson stylus bx305fw“ welcher bereits ein wlan Modul integriert hat.
> 
> Ne CAT5 Netzwerkbuchse hat meiner aber auch, aber vom Router steht er noch weiter entfernt



Techn. Daten - Epson Stylus Office BX305F - Epson Also bei mir steht, dass deren konnektivität nur über USB möglich ist


----------



## rabe08 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Per USB an einen Raspi anschließen, Cups einrichten, Raspi irgenwie ins Netz bringen, das geht per WLan-Stick, Problem gelöst. Kannst dem Pi auch noch andere Aufgaben geben, z.B. kleines (langsames) NAS, Torrentsklave, MediaServer usw.


----------



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Existiert aktuell keine kabellose USB Technologie? Ein Sender den ich in den PC Stöpsel und der alle Signale wie über ein gewöhnliches UBS Kabel weitergibt und  einen Empfänger den ich in meinen Drucker stecke und die weitergibt?


----------



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

@rabe08

Das klingt zu anspruchsvoll für mich, ich kenne mich mit den Raspis überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

TP-Link TL-WPS510U 150Mbps Pocket-Sized Wireless Print: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## I30R6 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Ja das Teil ginge, allerdings ist es doppelt so teuer, als würde ich mir den Epson Stylus bx305 Drucker nochmal als FW (Wlan) Version kaufen 

Wie wäre es mit sowas? Würde das gehen?

https://shop.afterbuy.de/Computer--...rtragung-Sender-+-Empfaenger/a31666769_u2338/

Das hier habe ich auch gerade noch gefunden

SEMPRE NUS4G-1: 4-Port USB 2.0 Gigabit Lanserver - Printserver bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Und wenn du einfach den Drucker woanders hinstellst? So, das er z.B. näher am Router steht.


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Teuer sind die Lösungen alle.
Bei den Druckerpreisen würd ich persönlich auch einen neuen Drucker kaufen.


----------



## I30R6 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Und kennt jemand eine günstigere Variante von dem Hama Wireless USB-Funkübertragung Sender + Empfänger.

Und was war mit der Idee eine Bluetooth USB Dongle in den Drucker zu stecken. Was würde daran nicht funktionieren?


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*



I30R6 schrieb:


> Und was war mit der Idee eine Bluetooth USB Dongle in den Drucker zu stecken. Was würde daran nicht funktionieren?



Treiber?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*



I30R6 schrieb:


> Und was war mit der Idee eine Bluetooth USB Dongle in den Drucker zu stecken. Was würde daran nicht funktionieren?




Das dein Drucker sicherlich kein USB Host ist. Wenn du also einen Wlan/BT Stick einstecken würdest, erwartet der Wlan Stick vom Drucker das er als Host fungiert und der Drucker erwartet vom Wlan stick das dieser als Host fungiert. Das klappt also nicht. Bei Handys ist die Möglichkeit der direktverbindung auch bekannt als USB-OTG, das Handy kann dann zumindest eingeschränkt als USB Host fungieren.


----------



## I30R6 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Hmm, irgendwie keine optimale Lösung bislang....

Also Printserver gibt es anscheinend ohne Ende, wenn man erst mal den Richtigen Suchbegriff bei Google eingibt. Bei ebay/Kleinanzeigen auch massenweise unter 10€.

Bei den stört mich aber das Sie anscheinend alle eine zusätzliche Stromquelle benötigen und sich nicht über den USB Anschluss mitversorgen. Zudem stehen Sie separat neben dem Drucker, was mich auch stört.

Ich suche jetzt ein Printserver Model, das sich vom Aufbau folgendem Stick annähert.

CSL - 300 Mbit/s WLAN Stick mit Antennenbuchse und: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Also einfach ein Stick ohne Zusätzliche Stromquelle.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Den Drucker musst du doch eh mit Strom Versorgen. Dann nutz doch einfach ne Verteilerleiste.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. August 2015)

*AW: Drucker vom Kabel erlösen*

Wenn du keine teure, keine fummelige und auch keine mit extra Strom willst, dann bleiben dir genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
-neuer Drucker mit wlan Modul
-jetzigen Drucker in die nähe des PC ODER Router stellen


----------

